# Mail : ne pas laisser de copie des messages dans le serveur



## Emma (22 Mai 2004)

Voilà mon petit problème : j'utilisais auparavent Outlook pour le courrier et je pouvais via les préférences laisser ou non une copie des messages dans le serveur.

Avec Mail, je ne retrouve pas cette possibilité et je dois aller sur le serveur supprimer les messages lorsque la boite est saturée. 

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si cela est possible ou non sur Mail, j'ai beau chercher dans les préférences, je ne trouve pas...


----------



## tornade13 (22 Mai 2004)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG
Tu fais préferences/comptes, dans l'onglet tu choisi "avancé" et tu règles comme tu veut..


----------



## tornade13 (22 Mai 2004)

yeeesssss pas de jptk ni de naas pour me griller...


----------



## Bilbo (22 Mai 2004)

Par là.

À+

Tornade13, tu m'as grillé, mais moi je me fatigue à faire des recherches pour donner des réponses complètes avec les remarques et tout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










À+


----------



## Emma (22 Mai 2004)

Je n'ai qu'un mot à dire : MERCI !


----------



## tornade13 (22 Mai 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Par là.
> 
> À+
> 
> ...


Heho elle est correcte ma réponse Bilbo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pi t'es modo normal que tu approfondisse un peu


----------



## Bilbo (22 Mai 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> pi t'es modo normal que tu approfondisse un peu








À+


----------

